# ******* Post Office



## GoodTurns (Mar 5, 2012)

I type with a literally sick stomach and a tear in my eye.  Most of you are aware of Roy's (Oklahoman) VERY generous donation to the Bash auction.  I was lucky enough to win one of the Huanghuali packages.  Roy was EVEN MORE generous with what he added to the package.... here's what my lovely carrier delivered...  yep...no wood.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 5, 2012)

Now we need an unlike button.


----------



## el_d (Mar 5, 2012)

Unlike....:bad:

Sorry to hear abut that. Its not you could get some replacements.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 5, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Now we need an unlike button.


no - we need a "slap the post office" button


----------



## robersonjr (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like the last package I got from the USPS, my complaint was just laughed off. No wonder they are going under.


----------



## yort81 (Mar 5, 2012)

USPS is the most economical way to send packages...that being said...they are also the MOST unreliable... Rivaling that of most third world countries in service and dependability!

I always use a private carrier..IE UPS, Fedex etc.  It costs more...but the peace of mind is worth it!

Troy 

Im sorry for your disappointing delivery :~(

I am hitting the "dislike" button for you as well!


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 5, 2012)

Dude that Sucks!! And they want to know why people Go Postal!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2012)

Jon, just notified me of this and am I not only sick I'm angry, ****ed, and shaking all at the same time. This is no fault of Jon's and if any fault lies it is with me, I've sent hundreds of blanks in padded envelopes and this is the first time this has happen but rest assured I will not make the same mistake twice and I will make sure Jon has something for his bid....


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 5, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Jon, just notified me of this and am I not only sick I'm angry, ****ed, and shaking all at the same time. This is no fault of Jon's and if any fault lies it is with me, I've sent hundreds of blanks in padded envelopes and this is the first time this has happen but rest assured I will not make the same mistake twice and I will make sure Jon has something for his bid....



Not necessary, Roy...you have already gone above and beyond....  I'll be visiting the PO tomorrow...hmmm, wonder where that abbreviation came from?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't know, that holey padded envelope looks good.

Guess that it happens. It certainly has happened to me as well. Stan (mrcook4570) sent me a nice pen a few years back. Unfortunately the only thing that was left in my mail box was an 'empty' envelope like yours. There was however a happy ending. Stan was gracious enough to send another. Who knows there may arise a happy ending for you as well.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 5, 2012)

The sad part is that some janitor sweeping the floor of some sorting facility will simply throw these peices of wood in the trash and not think twice about it.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 5, 2012)

Bonus info... just got off the phone with Jonathan Brooks re the plastics I got in the other auction... He got them right to the PO, set them up as Priority, insured them, someone at his PO managed to categorize it as PARCEL POST...they SHOULD get here in about a month.....FML


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 5, 2012)

What did you do to earn all this bad karma?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't argue with the Italian!!! 



GoodTurns said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Jon, just notified me of this and am I not only sick I'm angry, ****ed, and shaking all at the same time. This is no fault of Jon's and if any fault lies it is with me, I've sent hundreds of blanks in padded envelopes and this is the first time this has happen but rest assured I will not make the same mistake twice and I will make sure Jon has something for his bid....
> ...


----------



## beachlover (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmm, I wonder how many here know what a PO actually is....
Sorry about the loss Jon! Hope you get some joy from the post office.
Regards


----------



## RBcarving (Mar 5, 2012)

I have insured just about everything through USPS since I had an 1894(actual year) Winchester rifle broken completely in two !!  I was a gun dealer and sent many a rifle, but this one just didnt make it.

That being said...I have shipped over 5000 parcels via USPS since selling online and have only had the broken gun and ONE missing parcel.  So still pretty good in my book.  Just sucks when you're on one end of one that doesnt do so well.

Brad


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 5, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> What did you do to earn all this bad karma?



Ongoing PO issues.  If the trashmen leave the trash can on the mailbox side of my driveway, the carrier will get out of the truck and leave a note saying they could not deliver due to objects in the way.  yes, you read that right, won't leave the mail, just a note that they can't deliver.



RBcarving said:


> I have insured just about everything through USPS since I had an 1894(actual year) Winchester rifle broken completely in two !!  I was a gun dealer and sent many a rifle, but this one just didnt make it.



so how fast can you ship me a gun.... never mind, bad idea :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Mar 5, 2012)

Jon I cant believe all this happening to you.....

So sorry  ((hugs))


----------



## wiset1 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm in the middle of a claim right now with USPS. I used UPS today and while it was a bit more I have a warm fuzzy.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 5, 2012)

GoodTurns said:


> Bonus info... just got off the phone with Jonathan Brooks re the plastics I got in the other auction... He got them right to the PO, set them up as Priority, insured them, someone at his PO managed to categorize it as PARCEL POST...they SHOULD get here in about a month.....FML


 

And I felt even WORSE when you told me about the package from Roy :frown::beat-up:

Truely sorry Jon.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 5, 2012)

That just sucks big...I cannot say here.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 5, 2012)

Man that sucks the big one. I'm waiting for package from some place else and been tracking it and it's sitting in Des Monies, Iowa since the 28th of Feb. :frown: Thanks to wonderful postal service. And it is only couple hours away from me. Might get next year by this time.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 5, 2012)

I've received many unopened packages over the last few years, but in the last month I had two that were torn open.

Both of these were in envelopes such as that and were from different vendors. The holes were big enough for most items to fall out, but fortunately everything was there. It looked like damage from automated equipment.

They should offer bulletproof flat rate boxes with built-in GPS.:wink:


----------



## OldGrumpy (Mar 5, 2012)

Just a word of advice from an ex postal employee, even though I have been retired almost 20 years.  NEVER mail/ship anything in padded envelopes. There are too many places in their sorting systems where they can be damaged. Also, remember to insure anything of value (UPS automatically insures up to a certain value).


----------



## 76winger (Mar 5, 2012)

Makes me sick to think about it and determined to keep shipping everything in boxes!


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 5, 2012)

I will take them over ups or fedex everyday of the week...sorry about your bad luck, but have more than enough horror stories from all the other shippers..and I mean everyone..also with OG..don't use padded envelopes..not saving much and automated machinery tears them up..


----------



## Florida Marine (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm collecting turkey calls for my wounded warrior hunts.

Got an empty package via USPS, the crafter swears he put the call in.

Its a conspiracy...


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe someone is a penturner at the PO snail:mail) and figured out what was in the package.....:question:
However, I hope the package got caught in the conveyor and was torn open. I believe in honest people......:laugh:
gordon


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Not True*



yort81 said:


> USPS is the most economical way to send packages...that being said...they are also the MOST unreliable... Rivaling that of most third world countries in service and dependability!
> 
> I always use a private carrier..IE UPS, Fedex etc. It costs more...but the peace of mind is worth it!
> 
> ...


  While I hate to hear about packages getting lost.  I think that is just not true.  

I have been shipping almost exclusively USPS for about 12 years in two different businesses and can count on both hands the number of lost or damaged packages reported to me.  I have shipped thousands of packages.  It would be almost impossible for another carrier to have a better record.

Since I began shipping pen component sets I have had 3 packages arrive at their destination with damaged contents (out of about 5000 shipments) and since starting to use delivery confirmation none lost in USA shipping.  Prior to that I think that most of my 'lost' packages were lost to dishonest customers.


I have received far more damaged packages shipped to me via UPS than shipped via USPS.  I get few packages from FedEx but none have been damaged.  DHL is mostly international and every package takes a beating from them - I find it amazing that there is so little damage to the contents.


----------



## triw51 (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel for you the reverse happened to me.  I sent a package some one purchased from me and the package was in worse condition.  Now I use heavy duty tape.  Hope the post office can find your goods.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 5, 2012)

When shipping anything in a padded envelope , especially pen blanks , unitize the contents by taping them securely together . Big items are less likely to trickle out through small holes .


----------



## jaeger (Mar 6, 2012)

I received some blanks last week that were packaged in a padded envelope and everything was just about ready to fall out. The end was taped well, but the paper had torn almost the entire length of the flap.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Mar 6, 2012)

I once shipped two large boxes via USPS from MN to the same address in Iowa. These packages had labels printed from USPS.com and were taped onto the package just like their website says to do.

Within 3 days one of the boxes was said to have gone to Dead Mail/Mail Recovery Center. It took 10 days for the other package to arrive. 

I made numerous phone calls and about a month after I sent the packages, I received the label for the lost package in the mail. It looked like it had been cut off with a razor blade. Yet when I brought it to my local PO, they said that everything is done by machine and one of their machines likely ripped off the label. 

I'm not buying it.....

I bet the bobble heads in my package are either on display on someone's mantel or have been sold on craigslist/ebay.....

The USPS is a joke.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry to hear of this mess, I cant imagine how mad you and Roy are.  It makes my stomach ache just thinking about it.  Deffinately gonna change my shipping insurance levels when I do use them.  

Phil


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 6, 2012)

While I hate to hear of any damage or loss via any shipping company, as a  person who has shipped all over the world in all forms of transport,  the number (percentage) of loss and/or damage is really quite small  considering the number of packages that are in the system on any given  day.  I don't have any concrete figures, but my guess would be way less  than 1%.... I have lost packages over the 40 years I was in the shipping  industry and many never recovered... some were... I lost a 6,000 lbs  paper cutting machine in Brazil... it was in a crate 6' x 8' x 8'... I  flew it to Sao Paulo and according to the airlines, it never arrived...  however, I never got a claim from the consignee, so I really suspect it  "drifted" out the door under some guise of payment to the airlines clerk  so the consignee could avoid customs... 

Knowing how a lot of the automated sort systems work, likely the advice  to not use padded envelopes is a good idea... however, many many  thousands travel the system daily with no problems... it just may have  been Jon's turn in the barrel... 

Jon, sorry for your loss... I've had a couple of blanks from Roy so I know the value of your loss...


----------



## Haynie (Mar 6, 2012)

I have had more damaged mail in the last two moonths than ever before-unless I am getting something from the Canadian Post.  Everything from them looks like it was slap shot across the border.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2012)

1080Wayne said:


> When shipping anything in a padded envelope , especially pen blanks , unitize the contents by taping them securely together . Big items are less likely to trickle out through small holes .




This is good advice---we add cardboard on both sides and taped together.  The first time we sent a package in an envelope, (we just put the refills in a small bag and then into the envelope) the customer received the envelope, but the refills were bent---so, we have added the cardboard on both sides--the cardboard protects.

But, if you have anything OVER half an inch thick, best to use a box---with small flat rates, you pay $5, vs first class about $2.50.  So, if your merchandise has value, the extra $2.50 is well spent.

FWIW!!


----------

